# Intro



## SmokeeLah (9 mo ago)

Hello good people! I'm a happily married man..who just needs unbiased advice every now and again....


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

SmokeeLah said:


> Hello good people! I'm a happily married man..who just needs unbiased advice every now and again....


Welcome to TAM!


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

You may get advice, sometimes even great advice.

But none of it will be unbiased. 

We all have our own biases and perspectives based on our own personal knowledge, observations and experiences.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

My perspective is that these kinds of forums can put you in touch to some people who have "been there and done that." You may or may not benefit from their experience. Everyone and every situation is unique, but there is enough diversity among those on this sight that at least a few will have lived some of the issues you bring up and may have some things that worked for you to contemplate.

Good luck.


----------

